# Babies' room



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife and I finished construction on the babies' room this weekend. Yes, I used babies' correctly - we are expecting twins 

This was not the bedroom we had planned on using for the nursery. So, about 6 months before we found out my wife was pregnant, we painted it a medium-tan color. It had a couch and TV in it, and was basically a quite corner of the house to go sit in or where my wife would do Yoga. 

Then, we found out we were having 2... so, the planned nursery was just too small for 2. Back to the drawing board.

Here it is after emptying out the room.


























We started with painting the room yellow. Benjamin Moore BEN in "Popcorn Kernel." I should definately have primed first. I was going to hit it with a coat of Z123 first, but when buying supplies I listened to the sales person that said "you won't need that if you're using BEN." I KNEW better than to try to believe a paint + primer was a good idea, but my wife was with me and you know how that goes. 

4-5 coats later, the room was yellow.

Then, came time for some trim work. She saw a picture in an FAO Schawrz catalog. I decided to do similar to the picture, and put in some craftsman style wainscot - high on the wall. I used MDF for the project, for cost savings. It only took a few hours to get the simple board pattern on the wall, with the help of my father-in-law. Craftsman style, being all butt-ends and square corners was quick to cut. A piece of pine stop on the top of the top rail made a nice little ledge.

Then, she... er... we... didn't like the way it looked. So I decided to make some cove molding to put into the "panels." This would give it more of a faux rail-and-stile look. I bought a 4x8 sheet of 12" MDF and made my own moulding. I'd run it through the router to put the cove on it, then run it through the table saw to cut off a piece of trim. Rinse and repeat 42 times. 

























I need to take a moment to thank "Oh Mike" for his donation of a no-longer-used table saw. My venerable/ancient saw went down and he was able to help me out so I didn't have to go buy a new saw.










After getting that all on, it seemed like the room was a little heavy at the lower half. I didn't want to put up full crown molding though -as that may have been molding overkill in this room. I decided a subtle piece of bed molding at the ceiling would even it out.

So after that, began what seemed like an eternity of painting, caulking, filling, and touchups. It was so tedious I wanted to die. We fought through it though, and got all the painting done. Then there was rapid progress. The dark wood fan came down and was replaced with a white one. Some new faux wood blinds went up in the window. I built the valance out of a piece of scrap 3/4" oak plywood that was in the garage, which my wife batted and covered. She also made the quilts/blankets and dust ruffles for the cribs. (Cribs were a Craigslist score @ $90 for the pair!)


[[[picture limit break]]]


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here it is, as of last night:














































Now we need is some minor decorating and the rest of the furniture. Oh, and the babies too :thumbsup:


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great! When are you all due?


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks great, well done. 

Am loving the inspiration on this site, I've only just noticed this particular section of the forums!

Oh and congratulations! Do you know if they're identical twins or not?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are not identical, and are due August 24th. However, that would be if they make it the full 40 weeks - typically twins decide they are "done cooking" around week 36. We are just really hoping for at least 32 - that's the point when our local hospital can handle the delivery. If it happens at anytime before that, and they can't stop the labor, they are going to airlift her to Loyola in Chicago. She's 28 weeks today, and they don't see any signs that she won't make it longer.

For the room, it now has a window bench/seat, and a glider chair in there. The dresser was ordered yesterday, so I'll update some photos when we get that in there.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

I just wanted to say congrats! It looks great! My husband and I are trying.. and on fertility meds.. so we have a higher chance for multiples! I love looking at these, even though we aren't pregnant yet, we have been looking and getting ideas for what we might like to do to the room that will be the baby room! I have a friend who delivered her twins at 20 weeks.. it was a true miracle. They are 5 months old now and they are doing great!! It was a struggle for a little while though. I hope your wife is able to make it as long as the doctors want her to!! Sounds like things are going well!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife. Good job on the room too!


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Great looking nursery!


----------

